# Hello! I'm New!



## SeXyKiTTeN009 (Nov 15, 2003)

Well hello there peoples! I'm new here and I just wanted to say hiya! I have 6 cats at my moms house (and a dog) and 2 kittens at home i'll post some pics one day so you can see my babies lol anyways see ya later!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## SeXyKiTTeN009 (Nov 15, 2003)

lol that'll take me forever to get all eight pics up lol but i'll do it don't worry! thanks for the welcome!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

SK welcome to the forum


----------



## SeXyKiTTeN009 (Nov 15, 2003)

wow everyones so nice here! thats cool!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, looking forward for some pictures! :lol:


----------

